# Compatible tank mates



## verbosity (Nov 16, 2007)

Right now I have:
2 Blue Gouramis
10 Flame Tetras
11 Guppies
32 Ghost Shrimp 

I want some bigger fish that won't eat the smaller fish..
Any ideas? I'd love it if you included pictures too!

They can eat the shrimp.


----------



## Little-Fizz (Aug 19, 2007)

verbosity said:


> Right now I have:
> 2 Blue Gouramis
> 10 Flame Tetras
> 11 Guppies
> ...


 That's hard, nothing comes to mind right now :? Most bigger fish will almost always eat any fish so long as it will fit in their mouths. And guppies are tiny. Like... A pleco i guess. One of those huge ones. But other then that I'm stumped. Sorry.


----------



## Falina (Feb 25, 2007)

Could you tell us what size of tank you have first before we start giving suggestions?


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

I don't recommend blue gouramis with guppies and shrimps. Honey gouramis would be your best bet. Sparkling gouramis are even worse.


----------



## verbosity (Nov 16, 2007)

Falina said:


> Could you tell us what size of tank you have first before we start giving suggestions?


Oh sorry,
I thought you would just click on my "tanks" button.

Tank size is 75.

I also have a 55 and 15


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

LOL..I guess most of us tend to forget the blurbs.:mrgreen:

That'll be fine. Lots of floating plants can divert the blue gouramis' attention from harassing the guppies.


----------



## verbosity (Nov 16, 2007)

The two blue gouramis don't seem to even notice the guppies. They just chase each other around..

I have lost two guppies with out a trace. But I figured the ammonia got them, and then the shrimp cleaned them up before I could find the body. (One guppy was already pretty close to dead)

There is an a large abundance of hiding places for small things in the tank.. But I can't get the guppies to come off the surface of the water. (again probably the ammonia)


----------



## tophat665 (Sep 30, 2006)

You shouldn't add any more fish until you get the ammonia to zero and the nitrites to zero after it.

Also, if your guppies are gasping at the surface, and the surface is smooth, they probably need more oxygen. Set up your filter to stir up the surface or get a bubbler going.

Plants would help both the oxygen and the ammonia.

Once that's done, 5 to 7 of one of the Botia species would be a trip (but would eventually eat your shrimp) - Yoyo Loach (Botia almohae), Angelicus Loach (B. kubotai), Queen/Bengal Loach (B. dario), Striped/Zebra Loach (B. striata). Siamese Algae Eaters, true or false both work - I have 3 in my 75, but 5 would be better. (Make sure you don't get Chinese or Goldens).


----------



## verbosity (Nov 16, 2007)

My levels of ammonia and no2 are starting to come down
The guppies descended to the rest of the tank two days ago. (YAY!)

It didn't last long though. The flame tetras are giving the guppies hell!! I can't find the guppies.. They are stay hidden. I've already removed one beaten body from the tank. When I feed them I watch and it seems the flame tetras have made a gang. I've half a mind to put the sharks in there from my 55 gallon tank and let them teach the tetras a lesson.


----------



## Little-Fizz (Aug 19, 2007)

verbosity said:


> My levels of ammonia and no2 are starting to come down
> The guppies descended to the rest of the tank two days ago. (YAY!)
> 
> It didn't last long though. The flame tetras are giving the guppies hell!! I can't find the guppies.. They are stay hidden. I've already removed one beaten body from the tank. When I feed them I watch and it seems the flame tetras have made a gang. I've half a mind to put the sharks in there from my 55 gallon tank and let them teach the tetras a lesson.


 Lmao... "SWIM AWAY!!!" 

Sometimes I wonder what I would do if I never saw finding nemo. I probably wouldn't find fish as funny. How are your sharks anyways? Have you added any aquarium salt? 

Sorry to hear the good news about the guppies was short lived. How many tetras do you have? I know usually adding more to the group lowers aggression (I'm not sure if thats just with barbs though) So adding more could fix the problem or make it worse... 

I hate when fish are mean, You just want to smack their bottom and be like "NO!" But theres no point because they would probably just die if you did that, and if they didn't they sure wouldn't learn a lesson. My fish are always bullying my snail and I just think "Ugh what a little baby, goddamn you snail stand up for yourself!" but then I realize theres not much he can do "Beware of my breathing tube!!! :twisted: " Then the fish would just be like "... Mine?" And try to bite it off or something... Greedy little buggers.


----------



## verbosity (Nov 16, 2007)

Great way to make it amusing 

I have 10 Flame Tetras.. Min. School is 5, so I doubled that.

The sharks are fine. I have not added salt to the aquarium because there are other fish in there that can't handle it. The two that need salt are not the ones I was referring to putting in this tank. I was thinking about putting the bala sharks in there.


----------

